# Boss Me-10



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey I was wondering where i can find settings for the BOSS ME-10 Multiple Effects unit. I tried searching but only articles on the ME-30 and 50 showed up. I am looking for a van halen sound and a Satriani and Vai sound. 

Thanks, 
Dude5152


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Fiddle with the knobs on your ME-10... What you're looking for is probably in there. It just takes a little effort.


----------



## mlionfire (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Boss-ME10...*

Check out this site for some settings...

http://www.simonlees.co.uk/bossme10.htm

Mike


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

mlionfire said:


> Check out this site for some settings...
> 
> http://www.simonlees.co.uk/bossme10.htm
> 
> Mike


I checked there and that didn't suit what i was looking for. I am looking for settings to model the sounds of the greats (Vai, Satch, Eddie, etc)


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Go to this website: http://guitargeek.com/
Search the name of the person who's tone you want to copy
See what equipment they use,
Then use amps, etc on the ME10 that will copy such a configuration.

Voila!!!




:banana:


----------

